# Inspiring Story



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Maltese 'Miracle', survived being left for dead, now home & safe, new pictures! - Orlando Pet Rescue | Examiner.com

Just saw this on FB & asked for friendship request. I wish we could get this guy on SM---Walter would love having him, I know, as would I. :wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I just read this on FB! Great story!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I had read the story on thedodo - but it only said a small dog, I did not know it was a maltese. Bettering the world takes a lot of people, but it always starts with just one caring person.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I got a PM from David & he said he appreciates ALL of our prayers for little Miracle!


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

I'm so happy she survived & so angry at the neglect that lead to this. Either way it was human neglect or cruelty. Whether she was not supervised & left to wander into traffic or thrown from a car it is neglect or abuse either way.... so called 'human' monsters make me sick:smpullhair:.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

LOVE_BABY said:


> I'm so happy she survived & so angry at the neglect that lead to this. Either way it was human neglect or cruelty. Whether she was not supervised & left to wander into traffic or thrown from a car it is neglect or abuse either way.... so called 'human' monsters make me sick:smpullhair:.


Personally I think it is a jump in conclusions when we say this is neglect since we don't actually have the facts. Perhaps Miracle got lost from her family & they have been searching for her. . . look at little Lisa Left Eye & what happened w/her---absolutely no neglect there. Let's just hope that this is what happened.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Such a sad story but so happy at the same time.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

UPDATE:
There is a possibility that Miracle has parvo---please pray for her. Tests are being repeated & she is not doing well. She had gone home w/David yesterday, but she is back in the clinic w/IV, etc. I will post when I hear something definitive.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I just read this story. I'll be praying for a Miracle.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Update on Mon:
***Miracle Update***
Monday, August 10, 2015 10:00 a.m. California USA time.
I just received a call from the vet and the parvo test is NEGATIVE!!
Thank you Lord!
She has made some noticeable improvements but she is still in very bad shape, but as of now she is stable. They are doing more tests to find out if she has some sort of secondary infection that would be the cause of her low white blood cell count. She is still on I.V. fluids and they are going to put a feeding tube down her throat because she is not eating.
The good news is that she has not vomited since being admitted and she is more alert.
I will be visiting her later today and will update after my visit.
Thank you everyone for your continued support, prayers and well wishes!
Our little Miracle appreciates everyone from around the world that is thinking of her!
Be Kind...heart emoticon
Love People...heart emoticon
And Animals Too...heart emoticon
Sincerely,
David & Miracle Loop


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

What a very happy story.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

So glad she is doing well and doesn't have parvovirus. Thanks Sandi for sharing this story it's so nice to read that there are still good people that go out of their way to help a defenseless animal. I hope they find the perfect home and she can live out her life as someone's little princess.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have heard, Pat, that David's mom is going to adopt her.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Update:
Little Miracle is still in isolation & is somewhat unresponsive. She is on pain meds & a drip so this may be part of the reason. Please pray that she will be able to go home soon. They are going to do blood tests again today to see where the white cell count is & they are also testing for TBD. She hasn't vomited but still has some diahrrea. She is very weak. Prayers are needed.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Praying for this sweet baby. Such a heart breaking story. I pray she can find the strength to survive this. Must be so hard for her. Thank God for the kindness of this man.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandi - I saw this article on FB the other day and was so happy he was saved and loved the man who did so. Thank you for all the updates. I am praying that Miracle will make it through. We need a happy ending here. :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Sandi - I saw this article on FB the other day and was so happy he was saved and loved the man who did so. Thank you for all the updates. I am praying that Miracle will make it through. We need a happy ending here. :wub:


Sue, as my mom used to say "it takes one to know one" and I know you speak from experience! :wub::wub:
Holding you & Dee close in prayer & that sweet boy of yours, Tyler.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

***Miracle Update***
Tuesday, August 11, 2015, 9:45 California USA time.
I just got off the phone with the the doctor and Miracle did good through the night, she still has the diarrhea but she only vomited once during the night which is an improvement. 
The excellent news is that her white blood cell count has started to go up!!!! This is incredible! This means that what ever virus she does have, her body is fighting it and is starting to win! On Sunday the count was 2,300 and today it is 3,000, normal is 6,000 so we she is heading in the right direction! 
Thank you everyone for all the prayers, well wishes, positive thoughts, potions or what ever your belief is that sends healing to Our Little Miracle.
Thank you!
Sincerely,
David & Miracle Loop


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> ***Miracle Update***
> Tuesday, August 11, 2015, 9:45 California USA time.
> I just got off the phone with the the doctor and Miracle did good through the night, she still has the diarrhea but she only vomited once during the night which is an improvement.
> The excellent news is that her white blood cell count has started to go up!!!! This is incredible! This means that what ever virus she does have, her body is fighting it and is starting to win! On Sunday the count was 2,300 and today it is 3,000, normal is 6,000 so we she is heading in the right direction!
> ...


:chili::chili:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Prayers for this little one that she continues to improve and thank God for people like David who don't give up. I pray she continues to get better and thrives in life!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

***Miracle Update***
Tuesday, August 11, 2015, 7:00 p.m. California USA time
I just had a wonderful visit with our little Miracle! 
I feel so much better than I did last night. 
She was asleep when I arrived and she lifted her head when she heard my voice! I swear it seemed like she could see me, I don’t know for sure because the doctors say that she is still blind. 
They did insert a feeding tube into her today, I spoke to her doctor tonight and she informed me that they are glad that they did that because with the tube in they were able to empty her stomach first and when they did there was some fluid in there that the doctor said was, for some reason not passing, but now the food that is going into her is passing through her digestive system. She hasn’t vomited since last night! 
Every time it is hard for me to leave her but for some reason tonight was especially hard, I guess it is because I don’t get to hold her or even pet her yet! The next blood cell count test is on Thursday so we are praying for an increase. 
Thank you everyone! I am so incredibly humbled by all the kind messages, posts and just all the love we are receiving from around the world! 
Until next update,
Be Kind…♥
Love People…♥
And Animals Too…♥
David & Miracle Loop...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

***Miracle Update***
Wednesday, August 12, 2015, 11:30 a.m. California USA time
I just got off the phone with Miracle’s doctor and he said that she has continued to make slight improvements from last night. Her protein level has started to go up from 1.1 to 1.3 since they inserted the feeding tube, normal is 2.2. 
She did have one episode of vomiting so they have decreased the amount that is being administered through the tube. He said that she seems even a little more alert this morning than she was last night when I went to visit with her. 
They will be testing her white blood cell count again tomorrow so we are hoping and praying that it has continued to increase, she was at 2,300 on Sunday, and yesterday it was 3,000, normal is 6,000. It is rising but she has a long way to go.
I will visit her tonight and will post an update video after our visit.
Thank you so much for all the love and support! 
Sincerely,
David & Miracle Loop
Be Kind…♥
Love People…♥
And Animals Too…♥
Miracles Do Happen….heart emoticon


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Sandi, just wanted to thank you for posting these updates on precious Miracle. I so hope she manages to get well and feel the love she will receive from David and his family.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

***Miracle Update***
Thursday, August 13, 2015, 9:58 a.m. California USA time.
I just got off the phone with the veterinarian.
Miracle has made an unbelievable improvement!!! 
Her white blood cell count has gone up to 22,300!!!
She was at 2,300 on Sunday, and 3,000 on Tuesday.
The doctor said that normal values are from 6,000 to 17,000, I asked if we should be alarmed that it is higher than normal and she said no, it just means that her body is really fighting!! 
Her Protein level has gone up a little more too, it was 1.1 on Sunday, 1.3 on Tuesday and today it is 1.4. Normal is from 2.5 to 4
She still has diarrhea and vomiting so they are going to do an abdominal ultrasound. 
I will post another update as soon as I hear back from them about the ultrasound and also a video when I go to visit her tonight. 
They did give me the current charges and the estimate for the continued care….Let’s just say I am going to have to increase the amount of our campaign on the Gofundme. I sincerely appreciate all the love and support, both emotional and financially, if anyone can donate even just $5, it will add up. I am devoted to giving Miracle every chance she has at beating this and providing her with the best care possible. 
You guys are the real heroes here! 
Miracle and I love you all!
Thank you so much!
Sincerely,
David & Miracle Loop
Be Kind…♥
Love People…♥
And Animals Too…♥
Miracles Do Happen…♥


----------



## --Ash-- (Dec 14, 2013)

What a great story. I hope she was hit by a car instead of tossed from a moving car. Both are terrible fates, but one is an accident and one is intentional - I'd like to think the evil in this world isn't as bad as the media makes it out to be. Stories of people like David are what makes me think it's a good place to be.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

***Miracle Update***
Thursday, August 13, 2015, 1:57 p.m. California USA time.
The ultrasound results have indicated a condition called “ileus” 
Ileus (functional or paralytic) is a term used to denote temporary and reversible obstruction in the intestines caused by bowel motility problems. Problems with peristalsis (or wave-like contractions that help move food along the digestive tract) results in the accumulation of intestinal contents in certain areas of the intestines. Therefore, ileus is not a primary disease, rather a result due to some other disease or condition affecting motility of intestine.
Causes:
After gastrointestinal surgery
Electrolyte imbalances
Infections and inflammatory diseases of gastrointestinal tract
Persisting mechanical obstruction (e.g., foreign body in GI tract)
Blockages of blood supply to intestine or part of intestine
Septicemia (body wide illness due to presence of bacteria in blood) due to gram negative bacteria
Shock
Abdominal injury
Distention of intestines due to aerophagia or excessive burping or belching
After use of certain drugs
Toxicity (e.g., lead)
This is more wonderful news, this is easily treatable!
They also got the results back from the tick panel and the results were completely negative for everything, i.e. Lyme Disease, Ehrlichia, 
& Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever (RMSF)
This is another huge milestone we have reached! Our Little Miracle is getting better every minute! 
But the BEST news of all is that I get to hold her tonight!!!!!! 
I am soooo excited! 
Thank you everyone for ALL the prayers, well wishes & support!
Sincerely,
David & Miracle Loop
Be Kind…♥
Love People…♥
And Animals Too…♥


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so happy to read the about Miracle's continued improvement. Hopefully she will make a full recovery. Thank you Sandi for keeping us utd.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It's so wonderful that we can follow Miracle's progress..I saw this story and it broke my heart... but she's hanging in there and sooo many care about her.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

***Miracle Update***
Thursday, August 13, 2015, 7:45 p.m. California USA time.
I am so stinkin happy right now and my heart is smiling and just about ready to burst with joy!
Our little Miracle is doing so good!
She hasn't vomited all day but she still has the diarrhea. I got to spend about a half an hour with her. 
There still doesn't seem to be any improvement in her eyesight. I wish we knew her story, I can't help but wonder if this poor baby was foraging the streets being blind or if it is a result of the accident.
She needs to be able to eat on her own, hold down the food and no more diarrhea before she can come home, hopefully in a few days!
I'm exhausted!
I'm heading home now.
Thank you everyone!
And thank you Lord!
Sincerely,
David & Miracle Loop
Be Kind...❤
Love People...❤
And Animals Too...❤
Miracles Do Happen...❤


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

***Miracle Update***
Friday, August 14, 2015, 11:20 a.m. California USA time.
I just spoke with the veterinarian.
Miracle has continued to show signs of improvements throughout the night and this morning, she said that she looks even “brighter” today than she did last night during my visit. There was one more incident of vomiting after I left last night but nothing so far today! She still has the diarrhea and now her little bottom is very irritated and raw, they are putting diaper rash ointment on her to try and keep her comfortable. 
She is still not showing interest in eating but she will eat if they put the food in her mouth like we did last night. 
I am going to bring some FortiFlora tonight and they will try putting it in her food. I have had good luck with it with other animals that have suffered bouts of diarrhea.
She really needs to start eating on her own so she can come home with her daddy!
I will be posting my nightly video update this evening after my visit.
Again, I can’t thank everyone enough for all of your continued support, concern, prayers and well wishes.
Thank you!
Sincerely,
David & Miracle Loop
Be Kind…♥
Love People…♥
And Animals Too…♥
Miracles Do Happen…♥


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

So glad she continues to show improvement. Hope her tummy issues heal soon so she can go home.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Each update is a little more encouraging and you can sense the love in her daddy's update....hope she gets to go home soon ❤


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

***Miracle Update***
Friday, August 14, 2015, 7:40 p.m. California USA time.
For those of you that still don't believe in miracles, all you need to do is read Miracle's story from the beginning.... 
And then watch this video! 
The world needed a miracle and our prayers are being answered in Miracle!
Tonight she stood up and took a few steps!
I am so overwhelmed with joy!
I'm like a father watching his baby take her first steps! I'm so proud of our little girl! ❤❤❤
She had another vomit episode shortly before I arrived but the veterinarian told me that her stool is slightly less runny.
For those of you wondering, they did test for giardia when we first brought her in and the test was negative.
I bought some baby food and she seemed to like it but only ate a few bites, I'm sure it is very uncomfortable eating with the tube in.
Thank you for all your prayers, kindness and well wishes!
Sincerely,
David & Miracle Loop
Be Kind...❤
Love People...❤
And Animals Too...❤
Miracles Do Happen...❤
*** The video was the most encouraging I have seen thusfar. . . Keep up the prayers, please!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Such an incredible and touching story!

Praying for the sweet baby!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

***Miracle Update***
Saturday, August 15, 2015, 7:30 p.m. California USA time.
This is a long video but believe me it's worth it!
This young lady is a fighter!
She stood up all by herself!
And she is eating! 
She loves the baby food!
Thank you to all the people that suggested that. I read all your comments and I make the suggestions to the doctors.
No vomiting all day but the diarrhea is still there, it's a little better but not gone yet.
If she continues to improve she will be discharged early next week!!!!
I'm so excited
Thank you everyone for all your support, prayers and well wishes!
Miracle and I want to say hi to all our new friends from around the world!
From the UK, Mexico, Canada, Brazil, Japan, Israel, Australia, China, Philippines, Italy, Argentina, Germany, Ireland, Scotland and many more!
We love it when followers from abroad let us know in your comments where you're from.
And from the states too!
We truly appreciate all you're love and support!
Thank you!
Sincerely,
David & Miracle Loop
Be Kind... ❤ 
Love People... ❤ 
And Animals Too... ❤ 
Miracles Do Happen... ❤


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

So happy for this little one. Miracles do happen!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

***Miracle Update***
Sunday, August 16, 2015 7:30 p.m. California USA time
It has been a very long day not being able to get an update on Our Little Miracle!
ALL I NEED is A Miracle!!!
And YESSS I was given a real Miracle!
After tonight's visit I believe that she is regaining her eyesight!
I believe she was following me with her eyes!
I even took my shoes off so it wouldn't make noise on the floor and she still followed me!
We tried giving her the pumpkin tonight but she wasn't interested, she ate the chicken though so they are going to mix the pumpkin with that and see if she will eat it.
She has NOT vomited for two days!!!
She still has diarrhea but we are giving her Fortiflora and hopefully if she eats the pumpkin it will help. 
I love this little lady with all my heart and I feel Blessed that the Lord chose me to find her. 
Thank you everyone for your continued prayers, well wishes, support and your unwavering love for this little angel I've named Miracle!
Sincerely,
David & Miracle Loop
Be kind... ❤ 
Love People... ❤ 
And Animals Too... ❤ 
Miracles Do Happen... ❤


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I don't know if he can see this thread but I love the updates. Keep improving little one you have a whole community rooting for you.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

What a wonderful update! Thank you Sandi for keeping us informed.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My pleasure!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh my gosh how did I miss this thread, Sandi thank you for sharing Miracle and her story with us, I'll be praying for this little miracle., and watching for updates. I love you dear friend


Heavenly Father, I come to you with a heart that is full of love and praise, you are a awesome God, thank you for this precious little dog, Lord you work in mysterious ways, so many caring people wanting to be apart of this little dogs life. She truly is a miracle. Thank you Lord for sending this precious man Dave into this little ones life. Each day is a gift from you, Lord I'm asking for a complete miracle for little Miracle. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

***Miracle Update***
Monday, August 17, 2015, 6:45 p.m. California USA time.
Miracle and I had a wonderful visit tonight!
I brought in a blanket and we just snuggled and even took a little nap together!!!
It is truly a miracle the progress she has made, she hasn't vomited in three days now and the diarrhea is almost completely gone!
I noticed some more indication that she's regaining her eyesight, I spoke with the doctor and he said she definitely sees shadows now and feels that there is a good chance she will completely regain her vision!
The BEST part is........
The doctor said Miracle gets to come home tomorrow night!!!!
I am so excited!
Miracle has her own PO box now so if anyone wants to mail her cards or letters or some goodies, please mail to:
David & Miracle Loop
P.O. Box 33433
Riverside, CA. 92519
Thank you everyone for ALL the prayers, well wishes and support for Our Little Miracle.
Sincerely,
David & Miracle Loop
Be Kind... ❤ 
Love People... ❤ 
And Animals Too... ❤ 
Miracles Do Happen... ❤


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Checking in on Miracle.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So sorry folks. I have been out of town w. no internet!
Update:

***Miracle Update***
Tuesday, August 18, 2015, 9:55 a.m. California USA time.
I just got off the phone with the veterinarian and he said that Miracle has continued to improve over the night! 
Miracle is eating by herself, the vomiting is completely gone and she has finally started having solid poops!!! No more diarrhea!!!! 
Yaaay for Miracle!!!!
Our little Miracle is a fighter! 
So this means that she will definitely be coming home TONIGHT!!!!!
Watch for tonight’s update! 
A heartfelt thank you to everyone! 
Miracle and I Love you guys! 
Thank you very much!
Sincerely,
David & Miracle Loop
Be Kind…♥
Love People…♥
And Animals Too…♥
Miracles Do Happen...heart emoticon


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

***Miracle Update***
Tuesday, August 18, 2015, 9:55 a.m. California USA time.
I just got off the phone with the veterinarian and he said that Miracle has continued to improve over the night! 
Miracle is eating by herself, the vomiting is completely gone and she has finally started having solid poops!!! No more diarrhea!!!! 
Yaaay for Miracle!!!!
Our little Miracle is a fighter! 
So this means that she will definitely be coming home TONIGHT!!!!!
Watch for tonight’s update! 
A heartfelt thank you to everyone! 
Miracle and I Love you guys! 
Thank you very much!
Sincerely,
David & Miracle Loop
Be Kind…♥
Love People…♥
And Animals Too…♥
Miracles Do Happen...heart emoticon


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

***Miracle Update***
Tuesday, August 18, 2015, 8:00 p.m. California USA time.
The day has finally come! I am so excited that Miracle was able to come home today! It is truly a miracle that she has survived everything that she has been through, she definitely lives up to her name! On the way home she had a bowel movement in the car and it was completely solid! Thank goodness! 
Miracle is doing great, I just checked on her in her crib, she wants to come out and go exploring. I will be letting her get some exercise but in small doses. She only has two medications to take, one is for her sore bum because it is raw from all the diarrhea and the other is just an anti-nausea.
I am going to go spend some time with my baby so I will be posting pictures later. 
Thank you everyone that has been on this Journey with us, 
We couldn’t have done it without you, with all of your love, prayers and support, so Miracle and I send our thanks out to the entire world! 
Sincerely,
David & Miracle Loop
Be Kind…♥
Love People…♥
And Animals Too…♥
Miracles Do Happen...heart emoticon


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

***Miracle Update***
Wednesday, August 19, 2015, 7:15 a.m. California USA time.
Miracle did absolutely wonderful her first night out of the hospital! I slept with her in our laundry room so that our two dogs wouldn’t be freaking out. She woke me up at 3 o’clock in the morning and I took her out front to go potty, as soon as her little legs hit the grass she went pee and then she took a few steps and went poop, a nice solid poop too!
Then I took her out at 7 o’clock a.m. and she did the same thing, a nice solid poop and she went pee too. 
I took a video of her tracking me with her eyes and posted it last night, well this morning she is doing the same thing, I am 100% convinced that she has regained most if not all of her eyesight back. 
I need to get ready for work so I have to make this a short one, I just know that there are a lot of you that are curious how her first night went so I wanted to give you an update. And don’t worry, there will still be plenty of Miracle updates, we have a long road ahead of us and I plan on you guys being part of that journey with us…
Sincerely,
David & Miracle Loop
Be Kind…♥
Love People…♥
And Animals Too…♥
Miracles Do Happen…♥


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

***Miracle Update***
Wednesday, August 19, 6:10 p.m.
California USA time
Miracle had a playdate at Valley Animal Hospital today, they are my primary veterinarian, and were the first ones to see Miracle on that fateful day July 31, If it wasn't for them she wouldn't be here today!
I think the entire office staff as well as all the doctors enjoyed visiting with her.
She has developed quite the appetite!
We have to limit her on how much she can eat in one sitting, there has been no vomiting and no diarrhea!
Her first day went great!
Thank you everyone!
Miracle and I are very Blessed to have you on this journey with us!'
Sincerely,
David & Miracle Loop
Be Kind... ❤ 
Love People... ❤ 
And Animals Too... ❤ 
Miracles Do Happen... ❤


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you Lord, I'm praying for that little one she is one of God's miracle's
Thanks for the update Sandi:wub:


----------



## --Ash-- (Dec 14, 2013)

I love all of those positive updates! There are some evil people out there, but the people like David far outnumber the bad. I'm so happy he was the one who found Miracle.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Such terrific news!! He is quite the man!! I saw the FB post of him taking Miracle home. :chili::chili:


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Oh my gosh how did I miss this thread, Sandi thank you for sharing Miracle and her story with us, I'll be praying for this little miracle., and watching for updates. I love you dear friend
> 
> 
> Heavenly Father, I come to you with a heart that is full of love and praise, you are a awesome God, thank you for this precious little dog, Lord you work in mysterious ways, so many caring people wanting to be apart of this little dogs life. She truly is a miracle. Thank you Lord for sending this precious man Dave into this little ones life. Each day is a gift from you, Lord I'm asking for a complete miracle for little Miracle. In Jesus name I pray. Amen



:heart::innocentitto! Amen!:innocent::heart:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

***Miracle Update***
Thursday, August 20, 2015, 5:35 p.m. California time.
Miracle had another great day at her doggy daycare thanks to the wonderful folks at Valley Animal Hospital!
I’m telling you this young lady loves to eat! I think she is trying to make up for those 19 days she was in the hospital. 
She received a gift in the mail today from one of her Facebook friends, we want to say thank you very much to James and Judy O'Rourke! That was very thoughtful and I am sure that Miracle will love her new toy! 
On the way home today I stopped at our mailbox and when I got out of the car I noticed that Miracle followed me with her eyes so I recorded it, one of the videos I posted somebody said that maybe she was tracking my scent as I was moving and this made sense because dogs do have very good sense of smell.. Well I think that this video proves that she is not tracking me by the noise or by my scent.
Miracle continues to improve every day, she is walking better, she is very regular on her bowel movements and as I said earlier I think her eyesight has improved dramatically! 
It is hard to believe that it has only been 21 days since that day I found her in the street and I thought she was dead.
I am sorry I did not do a morning update, I think I will limit them to just evening updates (California time) since she is doing so well and I really am falling behind at work, don’t worry if anything every happened you guys will be the first to know.
I am not positive but I think that KABC channel 7 is going to do an update piece tonight at 6 p.m. PST California USA time.
If you want to send Miracle any cards, letters or goodies you can mail them to:
David & Miracle Loop
P.O. Box 33433
Riverside, CA. 92519
Thank you everyone for all of your kind words, support and all the gifts for Our Little Miracle.
Sincerely,
David & Miracle Loop
Be Kind…
Love People…
And Animals Too…
Miracles Do Happen…


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

***Miracle Update***
Friday, August 21, 2015, 7:44 p.m. California USA time.
Hi everyone, Miracle had another wonderful day at her doggy sitters, she is doing great! Every day she continues to show improvement in her walking, I only let her walk for very short periods but it will increase with time, she loves to follow me around the back yard when I take her out to go potty.
Miracle received some goodies today from another one of her Facebook friends, we want to say a very special thank you to Adrienne Duff for the very tasty dog treats!! I had to call her vet to make sure that it was okay to give them to her and they gave their full blessing for her to have whichever treats she wanted.
Miracle met our dogs Annie and Trixie and our cats Romeo and Evander today, she seemed to be fine with them smile emoticon
Miracle is estimated to be about one year old, she weighs about 8 pounds, and she wears a size M (11-23 lbs.) that is what the tag says on the shirt that she is wearing now. She is 13” from her neck to her butt and she is about 16” around her chest.
Thank you everyone for all of your gifts, donations, prayers and well wishes.
If you want to send Miracle any gifts you can send them to:
Miracle Loop
P.O. Box 33433 
Riverside, CA. 92519
Sincerely,
David & Miracle Loop
Be Kind…♥
Love People…♥
And Animals Too…♥
Miracles Do Happen…♥


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Unless there is a huge up-roar this will be the last up-date I will post from FB:
e Update***
Saturday, August 22, 2015, 7:45 p.m. California USA time.
Miracle is getting around quite well now, I am letting her get more exercise, and her walking is improving daily! The little stinker has learned where the cat food is that we have on our porch for the stray cats and when I take her out front to go potty she heads straight for it! When I picked her up and took her away from it she gave me a cute little growl to let me know she was not happy with her daddy! 
Tracie Lee Day Bensiek , one of my childhood friends whom I haven’t seen in over 35 years bought Miracle a couple of outfits, a pretty bowl and some treats, and her mom gave Miracle some sweaters, and she dropped them off at our house. 
I haven’t noticed anymore improvement in her eyesight, but I have noticed that it seems like she can see better outside in the sunlight, as quickly as this young lady has healed and with all the daily improvements, I wouldn’t doubt it if she regains her full vision eventually.
Miracle is urinating frequently, about every hour or so she has to go potty, we were a little concerned so we took her temperature and it was 102.1, I called the veterinarian and he said that her temperature is normal and that he would be very surprised if she had a urinary infection after all the antibiotics that she has been on. So we will just keep a close watch over her.
Thank you very much everyone for everything! I truly mean that, you guys brighten my days with all of your love and kind words not only for Miracle but for me and my family and I want you to know that it means the world to me!
If you want to send Miracle any gifts you can send them to:
Miracle Loop
P.O. Box 33433 
Riverside, CA. 92519
Thank you very much!
Sincerely,
David & Miracle Loop
Be Kind…♥
Love People…♥
And Animals Too…♥
Miracles Do Happen…♥


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks Sandi for the updates. I've enjoyed following little Miracle's journey, so glad she is in a loving home and getting the best of care.


----------

